# Weird Baby Names



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

Now dont get me wrong, I love an unusual name.
But the news that Gwen Stefani has named her newborn son
ZUMA NESTA ROCK ROSSDALE left me a bit bemused. Like ?

There are some odd baby names out there.

A few of my faves:

*Audio Science*: Shannyn Sossamon's son
*Moxie CrimeFighter*: Penn Jillette's daughter, he also has a kid called Zolten
*Pilot Inspektor*: Jason Lee's son
*Rocket*: Robert Rodriguez (also has kids called Racer, Rebel and Rogue) 
*Sage Moonblood*: Sylvester Stallone's daughter

These names are just weird lol!!! Although I will admit I quite like Moxie!

What weird names have you heard? What's your take on celeb baby names? What names do you like?
If I ever have a little girl, the name I have picked is Ivy Belle Atkinson.
For a boy its Foley George Atkinson.

(no-one steal those names!! )


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Bus Stop 14, or something. Some people in new zealand called their kid that , man that's harsh.


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 23, 2008)

There's no shortage of bad celeb baby names, is there? I read recently in some tabloid that an American daytime soap star (can't remember his name) named his sun Peanut. His rationale is that "people will laugh" when they hear it. Yeah, I bet they will. Poor kid.


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh yes, I heard that on the radio. They called one baby Number 16 Bus Shelter and another Midnight Chardonnay. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 23, 2008)

I taught a child named Pony a few years ago. The guy out of the band Korn, I do not like that band meanwhile, has a son named Pirate.


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> There's no shortage of bad celeb baby names, is there? I read recently in some tabloid that an American daytime soap star (can't remember his name) named his sun Peanut. His rationale is that "people will laugh" when they hear it. Yeah, I bet they will. Poor kid.



Yeah that was some soap star called his kid Peanut Kai, cos it looked like a peanut in the scans. :doh: His own name is odd though, Ingo Rademacher!!

Pirate and Pony?!? Oh dear lord....although I have to admit I am quite keen on Pebbles as a girls name....yes I know its ridiculous!!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Oh yes, I heard that on the radio. They called one baby Number 16 Bus Shelter and another Midnight Chardonnay. :doh:



That would be somehow confusing sometimes, like if your child was lost 'Hey, do you know where Number 16 Bus Shelter is?'. Not clever, nope.


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, I thought of a couple others -- Matthew McConnaughey's brother, whose name is Rooster (yeah, that's his name) gave his kid the dignified moniker of Miller Lyte (after his fave beer, natch).

And probably the hands-down winner (or loser, more like) is Jermaine Jackson's kid, saddled tragically with the name Jermajesty.


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

There are some really weird ones i found, their's like a huge site for 'em.

Nicholas Cage / Alice Kim -	Kal-el

That's not even trying....

Oh and i remembered one, like Nicole Kidman's daughter is called Sunday Rose. Yeah maybe cute for a while, put just plain stupid and annoying more often that not


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok..yeah, most of those names are bad lol but I LOVE different names. I liked Gwyneth's choice of Apple for her daughter and I like the ones Demi picked, Rumer & Tellulah. Kim Basinger & whats his face picked Ireland for their daughter and I think that's really beautiful. 

If I were to have children I wanted to name them Indigo Moon or Clover Field. Everyone always tells me I'm crazy. 

I was actually considering changing my own name to Indigo, but I figured that nobody would stop calling me Bridget after 31 years...so it's kind of pointless LOL


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 23, 2008)

Moon Unit and Dweezel (Zappa) don't seem nearly as strange as they did to me in the early '80's. I like a lot of unique names, but my favorites are still vintage and not at all "strange": Lola, Genevieve, Eleanor. Not sure I'll ever add Apple, Rumer (Willis), Blanket, or Moxie Crime Fighter (Penn Gillette's kid) to my list of faves.


----------



## Placebo (Aug 23, 2008)

Strange, I was having a conversation on this exact topic a couple days ago at work. One of the guys there is about to have a daughter, and him and his wife decided to name her Ximenia (CHEE-men-ee-ah).  The discussion then turned to weird celebrity baby names after that.

This thread wouldn't be complete without two of the Zappa offspring,

Moon Unit and Dweezil Zappa.

I'm still holding out to see if some celebrity names their child Chewbacca.

Edit: Damn you ThatFatGirl! lol. That's what I get for walking away from the computer mid-posting... :doh:
Who the hell named their kid Blanket??


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 23, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Strange, I was having a conversation on this exact topic a couple days ago at work. One of the guys there is about to have a daughter, and him and his wife decided to name her Ximenia (CHEE-men-ee-ah).  The discussion then turned to weird celebrity baby names after that.
> 
> This thread wouldn't be complete without two of the Zappa offspring,
> 
> ...



Michael Jackson


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

Kal El is Supermans birth name, which makes me think its kinda cool...SORRY!! :blush:

Blanket isnt the kids birth name though, thats Prince Michael the Second. His other son is Prince Michael the First lol!!

Bridget, I love you, you sound like a hippy lol!! I like the name Indy, if you want I will start calling you it!

I love traditional names for girls like Violet, Ivy, Belle, Minnie, Enid, and I like unusual names like Pebbles, Coco, Moxie (I love that name now!!) etc.
For boys I love Link, Foley, Kit, Indy, Rocky etc.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 23, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Moon Unit and Dweezel (Zappa) don't seem nearly as strange as they did to me in the early '80's. I like a lot of unique names, but my favorites are still vintage and not at all "strange": Lola, Genevieve, Eleanor. Not sure I'll ever add Apple, Rumer (Willis), Blanket, or Moxie Crime Fighter (Penn Gillette's kid) to my list of faves.



I think the Moxie part is adorable..but I don't like the crime fighter part lol


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Kal El is Supermans birth name, which makes me think its kinda cool...SORRY!! :blush:



True! AND it's better than naming the kid "Superman" LMAO!


----------



## Placebo (Aug 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Kal El is Supermans birth name, which makes me think its kinda cool...SORRY!! :blush:


Seconded 

Hawk Girl's name as well... Shayera



> Blanket isnt the kids birth name though, thats Prince Michael the Second. His other son is Prince Michael the First lol!!



wow... just,.... wow. I don't know whether to laugh or :doh: for the third time this morning.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Kal El is Supermans birth name, which makes me think its kinda cool...SORRY!! :blush:
> 
> Blanket isnt the kids birth name though, thats Prince Michael the Second. His other son is Prince Michael the First lol!!
> 
> ...



My friend's daughter's name is Coco. She is a little dolly too.

I like Tuesday. That is a cute name for a girl.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 23, 2008)

I think that waaaaay too often people refuse to realize that babies will not stay babies, even with cutsie names. They will grow, and have to go to school, and kids can be really cruel over any perceived difference. (Any of us who grew up fat know this.)

When I was teaching in residential treatment centers, I ran into a few "odd" names. There were a couple young men saddled with the monikers "Major" and "Mister." And then there were others with strange spelling, just to make the name different. This caused all kinds of problems with legal documentation and paperwork, as well as initial pronunciation.

Don't get me wrong; I do think names with ethnic or family/ personal significance are a beautiful way to pay homage to one's culture and past. But beyond that, I really appreciate classic, traditional names. Frank and I had decided on names when we were trying to have kids: Rachel Marie for a girl and Benjamin Matthew for a boy. I'm also partial to John Walter (my two grandpas' first names).


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> When I was teaching in residential treatment centers, I ran into a few "odd" names. There were a couple young men saddled with the monikers "Major" and "Mister." And then there were others with strange spelling, just to make the name different. This caused all kinds of problems with legal documentation and paperwork, as well as initial pronunciation.



ooh I hate this!! Odd spelling of names. 
I went to school with a Lynzeey. Like why!?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ooh I hate this!! Odd spelling of names.
> I went to school with a Lynzeey. Like why!?



I have seen Danyellah for Daniella. Daniella looks nicer when spelt I think.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> ooh I hate this!! Odd spelling of names.
> I went to school with a Lynzeey. Like why!?



Yeah, and when I was long-term subbing for a Spanish teacher, there was one who spelled it Lynz. (Lin-zee) I can't wait for her first resume and job interview :doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

One of my co-workers told me her friends just had a baby girl and named her

Nevaeh (Neh-VI-yah) which is 'Heaven' spelled backwards...I LOVE that!!!!!!

Sounds almost Native American!

Chik


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but this thread reminds me of a story thats been in the news recently.

Linkage: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/24/talula_ruling/

Teehee.. Violence XD


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 23, 2008)

The local paper where I used to live in East Yorkshire detailed some of the worst names I have ever seen in their birth announcements section. It seems as though no-one in the area is capable of naming their child without concocting something ludicrous (Lola Bo, Kellinia, Sabby, Tirlyn) or putting a moronic slant on the spelling of a more traditional name (Emmalee, Aleecea, Rubi, Jaemes). 

Recently, there was a "Christopher Robin" in there... which is surely a disaster waiting to happen. It maybe a cute idea for an infant, but I can't imagine it being said with anything other than a blush once the poor lad is past the age of eleven or so. Let's hope that they don't continue with the Hundred Acre Wood theme for any subsequent offspring. "Winnie" might be passable for a girl, but naming a child "Eeyore" would surely be some sort of violation of its human rights.


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 23, 2008)

I met a woman once named Aquanette. Maybe her mother really liked that brand of hairspray


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

CausticSodaPop said:


> Recently, there was a "Christopher Robin" in there... which is surely a disaster waiting to happen. It maybe a cute idea for an infant, but I can't imagine it being said with anything other than a blush once the poor lad is past the age of eleven or so. Let's hope that they don't continue with the Hundred Acre Wood theme for any subsequent offspring. "Winnie" might be passable for a girl, but naming a child "Eeyore" would surely be some sort of violation of its human rights.



But....but...I <3 Eeyore!


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before, but this thread reminds me of a story thats been in the news recently.
> 
> Linkage: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/24/talula_ruling/
> 
> Teehee.. Violence XD



I never got why this little girl couldnt just go by Tallula, I think there are worse names out there then the one she was given, for example Violence. You hear of kids being named a normal first name like Steven, but then having ever Doctor Who or James Bond for their middle names, and they dont get theirs changed! Couldnt she have just used Tallula!!


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 23, 2008)

I knew a Jyssica at school, and was afraid to address her by her name because I didn't know how to pronounce it until hearing that it was pronounced exactly like Jessica. What is the obsession with the letter Y these days? Show the W some love: Jwssica, that's more like it.

I like unusual names. The Greeks have fantastic ones. I dated an Andromeda, once. I intend to use names that can be shortened to either normal or unique forms. I'm a fan of Spyridon, (abbreviated as either Don or Spyro,) and Pandora (abbreviated as either Dora or Panda).


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> I knew a Jyssica at school, and was afraid to address her by her name because I didn't know how to pronounce it until hearing that it was pronounced exactly like Jessica. What is the obsession with the letter Y these days? Show the W some love: Jwssica, that's more like it.
> 
> I like unusual names. The Greeks have fantastic ones. I dated an Andromeda, once. I intend to use names that can be shortened to either normal or unique forms. I'm a fan of Spyridon, (abbreviated as either Don or Spyro,) and Pandora (abbreviated as either Dora or Panda).



I am a fan of the name Pandora myself, as there is a series of books about a guy called Adrian Mole and theres a character in it called Pandora. I like Athena too speaking of greek names.


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, but then you name your child after a god or goddess and they get the wrong idea about themselves...


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a very unusual name. I had relatives who felt so strongly that my parents made a mistake that to this day they call me Jannie (another of my list of names is Janet). True, spelling for people has been a lifelong frustration, it also has an upside.

I got sick of "the name conversation" as a kid, and decided to go by my most normal name (I have several middle names), after one of our many moves. There were so many Janets that people started calling me Jan 8, then just Eight. I got tired of turning around every time I heard Jan or Janet, and I didn't like "8." Next move I went back to my old Q name.

But I grew to truly love having a name that made people curious. They didn't know what to make of it, and I think people had fewer preconceived notion about who I might be. What I'm saying is that I feel it helped me embrace the unusual, thinking out of the box, at a very core level. I believe I'm a more creative person today because of it.

If my husband and I are ever blessed with children, we plan to use a combination of family names and unusual names. The family names are family last names that we intend to use as first names, such as Alleyne. We both have eccentric family histories, and we both. We each have 6 names, an odd coincidence, but we will limit ourselves to 4 at most for any children, easier for forms to just have 2 middle names.

I also like unusual spellings, because seeing the spelling makes me feel differently about the name. I see the difference, roll it around in my head and test it out... it takes me out of the same initial automatic impression that I get when people have very very common names. 

I feel that those really common names are also unkind, though I'm aware that's not the popular opinion, and I do agree that Crime Fighter or Bus Station are a bit much to saddle a kid with.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Pirate and Pony?!? Oh dear lord....although I have to admit I am quite keen on Pebbles as a girls name....yes I know its ridiculous!!



Maybe you could name her 'Jade': more jewelish and less breakfast cereally.



bexylicious said:


> ooh I hate this!! Odd spelling of names.
> I went to school with a Lynzeey. Like why!?



It makes me sad that so many people are willing to take a fine Irish name like Ceilidh and spell it "Kayley" or "Kaylee." It seems like a desecration to me.*




*And my daughter Spot agrees.


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I have a very unusual name. I had relatives who felt so strongly that my parents made a mistake that to this day they call me Jannie (another of my list of names is Janet). True, spelling for people has been a lifelong frustration, it also has an upside.
> 
> I got sick of "the name conversation" as a kid, and decided to go by my most normal name (I have several middle names), after one of our many moves. There were so many Janets that people started calling me Jan 8, then just Eight. I got tired of turning around every time I heard Jan or Janet, and I didn't like "8." Next move I went back to my old Q name.
> 
> ...



I am interested to know now, what is your christened name?

I too think too common names can be just as cruel, but in a different way. They can make a child lack identity and the feeling of being special. I do not want my child to have the same name as 5 other kids in their class, I want them to feel unique.


----------



## Suze (Aug 23, 2008)

Bob Geldof's 3 daughters brings home the price of having the most unusual names imo:

Fifi Trixibelle Geldof
Peaches Honeyblossom Michelle Charlotte Angel Vanessa Geldof
Pixie Geldof




i mean come on.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 23, 2008)

Sometimes there is rough work done at the baptismal font, and a lot of it gets done by college professors. There was once a Marxist professor of Japanese descent at Columbia University who named his sons Karl Marx Okamoto and Eugene V. Debs Okamoto. And I knew a philosophy prof who named his son Thomas Aquinas Kovach.


----------



## shazz2602 (Aug 23, 2008)

Workin with lots of people and meeting new people everyday in my job i see some very wierd names apart from we had a new regional manager and this is no word of a lie but some cruel people who obviously hate their son called him DICKON now with this name you would think it would be enough to torment him through his life but oh no and you might of thought it but yes his surname was HEAD so this poor man goes through life as MR DICKON HEAD, i did want to ask him the question of why oh why dont you change your name but dared not too!


----------



## bexy (Aug 24, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> Workin with lots of people and meeting new people everyday in my job i see some very wierd names apart from we had a new regional manager and this is no word of a lie but some cruel people who obviously hate their son called him DICKON now with this name you would think it would be enough to torment him through his life but oh no and you might of thought it but yes his surname was HEAD so this poor man goes through life as MR DICKON HEAD, i did want to ask him the question of why oh why dont you change your name but dared not too!



oh.my.good.god.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> Workin with lots of people and meeting new people everyday in my job i see some very wierd names apart from we had a new regional manager and this is no word of a lie but some cruel people who obviously hate their son called him DICKON now with this name you would think it would be enough to torment him through his life but oh no and you might of thought it but yes his surname was HEAD so this poor man goes through life as MR DICKON HEAD, i did want to ask him the question of why oh why dont you change your name but dared not too!



There is someone where I grew up with the first name of C. I guess it's like a family tradition or something, but his last name was a hyphenated one, and it's Matthews-Dick. So, his name was C. Matthews-Dick. :doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh, another good one LOL- a hairdresser once told me that he has two clients, twin sisters. And their names *sound like* Sif-aye-lus and Go-nor-ia but they are spelled Syphilis and Gonorrhea. 

So, so sad.


----------



## bexy (Aug 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Oh, another good one LOL- a hairdresser once told me that he has two clients, twin sisters. And their names *sound like* Sif-aye-lus and Go-nor-ia but they are spelled Syphilis and Gonorrhea.
> 
> So, so sad.



Oh lord I hope thats a joke too!! 
David Gest has always said his housekeeper is called Vaginicia S'eamen. I'm assuming thats a joke....

Another odd celeb baby name is Helen Hunts daughter..Makena'lei Gordon.

I adore Angelina Jolies new son's name, Knox. Its on my list!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Oh lord I hope thats a joke too!!
> David Gest has always said his housekeeper is called Vaginicia S'eamen. I'm assuming thats a joke....
> 
> Another odd celeb baby name is Helen Hunts daughter..Makena'lei Gordon.
> ...



It wasn't a joke. I told him he was lying and he took out the phone book and showed me!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2008)

How about Morrissey? That on your short list Bex?


----------



## bexy (Aug 24, 2008)

Susannah said:


> How about Morrissey? That on your short list Bex?



well Shosh, it was! BUT then I realised there can only be one Morrissey!! I do have various Morrissey song related names on my list though, like Sunny, Amber and Alma.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Kal El is Supermans birth name, which makes me think its kinda cool...SORRY!! :blush:
> 
> Blanket isnt the kids birth name though, thats Prince Michael the Second. His other son is Prince Michael the First lol!!
> 
> ...



I like Coco. It reminds me of Coco Chanel, kind of elegant. However, my mom says it reminds her of Coco the monkey.

Also, just a heads up on Foley. It refers to a rather unfortunate medical procedure where one has a catheter inserted through the urethra


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 24, 2008)

My mom grew up with identical triplets, Paula, Pauline & Paulette. YUCK!


----------



## bexy (Aug 24, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I like Coco. It reminds me of Coco Chanel, kind of elegant. However, my mom says it reminds her of Coco the monkey.
> 
> Also, just a heads up on Foley. It refers to a rather unfortunate medical procedure where one has a catheter inserted through the urethra



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO are you serious!?! *wikipedias it furiously*

its after Mick Foley the WWE star, not a pee pee tube!!!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 24, 2008)

I was watching something on television..can't remember what it was....one woman had the name....Latrina. Now, are people that stupid?...or did they want their little princess saddled with such a sweet smelling name. She better not join the Army.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 24, 2008)

Man, now I feel totally normal giving my son the -- at the time -- unusual name of Gareth. We were really into Welsh names, since his father is Welsh, but he wanted to use Welsh spellings. Dafydd. Efan. Stuff like that. So we settled on Gareth, and his middle name is "Evan" but spelled "Efan". That way we're paying homage to his Welsh heritage without embarrassing the kid. Bad enough having the name "Gareth". When said without being careful it sounds like "Garrett", and lots of people over the years have tried to shorten it to "Gary". :doh:

I love unusual names, as long as they're relatively easy to pronounce or spell. Over the years I've heard some real lulu's (in fact I've had at least one Lulu!), many of which are unpronounceable. 

Fun topic, by the way.


----------



## Ash (Aug 24, 2008)

One of my former students' first name is Precious-Jewel. I also had a Stormy Gayle for a while. 

The worst, though, was a girl I went to high school with. She named her son Quasar Supernova.


----------



## Buttons (Aug 25, 2008)

I worked a file once & the name was Sh'daisy. I've also see Preshus (I assume it would be pronounced Precious.)

Searching through the baby name book, trying to pick the perfect name for my daughter, we ran across 'Juicy.' Who would name their child 'Juicy'?? That's just ASKING her to be a porn star.:doh:

I am guilty of using the unusual spelling for my daughter. Her name is Rhyan (like boy's name Ryan).


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 25, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO are you serious!?! *wikipedias it furiously*
> 
> its after Mick Foley the WWE star, not a pee pee tube!!!



Sorry to burst your bubble  I guess the good news is that kids and school most likely aren't going to know what a foley catheter is, so no teasing related to that.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 25, 2008)

1 - There was a girl a year behind me in junior high and high school (mid- to Late '60s). Her last name was Borealis. Her parents named her "Aurora".

2 - Sometimes, people name their babies after celebriries - I remember a lot of young girls back in the '70s being named Farrah (after Farrah Fawcett-Majors) and Tennielle (after one-hald of The Captain and Tennielle).

3 - My younger sister worked as a substitute teacher in the Early '80s. She told my family about a young black child she taught who must have been born around the time the "Roots" miniseries was first broadcast - his name was Kunte Kinte Jackson. I remmeber telling her it was a good thing his last name didn't start with a "K" - he'd never be able to buy monogrammed shirts.... 

4 - There was a family that lived down the street from me when I was growing up. The parents were teetotalers - they chose not to drink. Their last name was Collins, and they named their second son Thomas - Tom Collins (which is a mixed drink). His best friend was a kid named Pete Moss.

5 - When I was married the first time, our neighbor across the hall was obviously the son of an egotist. His name was Fred Smith, Jr. His sister was named Frederica, so they were both named after their father.


----------



## Butterbelly (Aug 26, 2008)

Years ago when I worked in a hospital laboratory, we had to do testing on all infants born at the hospital. I saw some of the strangest names ever!! One woman named her baby Jealousy Rose because the boyfriend had left her for another woman and she was jealous. Another lady named her baby Placenta Paige...because in her African country "placenta" meant something beautiful.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 26, 2008)

I loved the name Sunday Rose. It's beautiful, classy, and evocative, IMHO.

When I was little I wanted to change my name to Tuesday. I made everyone call me that for a week. 

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Lemonjello and Orangejello yet - I have to check snopes to see if those are urban legends. lol


----------



## Happenstance (Aug 26, 2008)

Placenta I've heard before, from a friend's mother who worked in a hospital. I think the mother was Hispanic, though, not African.


----------



## bexy (Aug 27, 2008)

I always liked Wednesday as I love the Adams Family!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 27, 2008)

didn't Robin Williams name his daughter Zelda?
although its an actual name because its the shortened form of Griselda so I guess it doesn't compare to the weirdness of other celeb baby names

haven't really thought on names much although I did think if I had a son I'd call him Zephyr because then he would be Zephyr Gale, then if I had a daughter I'd have to call her Dorothy because Dorothy Gale is the name of Dorothy from the wizard of oz

just checked and Zelda Williams was named after princess Zelda of the video game series


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 27, 2008)

I have no problem with unusual names, either, but it always amazes me that these parents don't consider what the kid will do with his/her odd name once the school years start...I mean, kids are naturally notorious little buggers who'll seize ANY chance to tease someone else about anything, at least that's how my grade school years were.

Or how about when these kids hit adulthood and try to get jobs and have a real life with one of these extremely unusual names? Don't the parents ever think about that?

I don't have kids but if I ever do, I'm sticking to the sane, fairly normal names.

Dennis...I like my name because when you spell it backwards it says "Sinned"


----------



## bexy (Aug 27, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> didn't Robin Williams name his daughter Zelda?
> although its an actual name because its the shortened form of Griselda so I guess it doesn't compare to the weirdness of other celeb baby names
> 
> haven't really thought on names much although I did think if I had a son I'd call him Zephyr because then he would be Zephyr Gale, then if I had a daughter I'd have to call her Dorothy because Dorothy Gale is the name of Dorothy from the wizard of oz
> ...



Well Link is at the top of my list of boys names and the reason is threefold.

Hairspray, California Man and Legend of Zelda!

I actually love the names you have picked out, can I steal them?


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 27, 2008)

man, there have been some wacky names listed here! I named my first born Maximillian and we knew no Max's at the time. People always said that they knew a Max once.. Now the name is huge thanks to all the celebrities naming their kids that. Alexander was chosen because Alex goes well with Max (lame huh?  ) 
I think unique names are cool as long as it's not going to lead to job unavailability in the future or teasing in school. A name is a really important undertaking when having a kid. I'd hate for my decisions on their name to affect them negatively in the future. 

Oh and Bexy, i too love the name Wednesday


----------



## bexy (Aug 27, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> man, there have been some wacky names listed here! I named my first born Maximillian and we knew no Max's at the time. People always said that they knew a Max once.. Now the name is huge thanks to all the celebrities naming their kids that. Alexander was chosen because Alex goes well with Max (lame huh?  )
> I think unique names are cool as long as it's not going to lead to job unavailability in the future or teasing in school. A name is a really important undertaking when having a kid. I'd hate for my decisions on their name to affect them negatively in the future.
> 
> Oh and Bexy, i too love the name Wednesday



I think the names you picked for your boys are both unique but classy. That what I want to achieve with names when I have kids. 

Its all the Zeriah and Britteney names I hate!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Well Link is at the top of my list of boys names and the reason is threefold.
> 
> Hairspray, California Man and Legend of Zelda!
> 
> I actually love the names you have picked out, can I steal them?



Ahh, I do like the name Link but I'm not sure if it would go well with Gale, and yes you may indeed purloin my names:bow:


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin (Sep 1, 2008)

My daughters name is Aria Ann Avalos.

My son will be Xavier Amadeus

If I have twin girls they will either be melody and harmony or fate and destiny


----------



## GoddessNoir (Sep 1, 2008)

I personally like unusual names. But I have this sick idea in my head that my children will be artists so their weird names will help, rather than inhibit their careers. 

Our daughter's name is going to be Harmony. 

Ideally, I would like three girls, who I would name Harmony, Serenity and Trinity. I LOVE the name Revolution for a boy but dad's not so sure.



yourpersonalpenguin said:


> My daughters name is Aria Ann Avalos.
> 
> My son will be Xavier Amadeus
> 
> If I have twin girls they will either be melody and harmony or fate and destiny


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 1, 2008)

I used to work for a woman whose last name was "Lloyd". She said once that her husband had once said that if they every had children, he wanted to name them "Cellu" and "Mongo".

Thankfully, they were a childless couple.....


----------



## VVET (Sep 1, 2008)

My wife just retired as a teacher. The worst student names according to her were:
Male: Penis (pen-is)
Female: Female (fem-al-e)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 1, 2008)

I still like Anita Dickman - Oh and Richard Pillow - Dick for short.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 21, 2008)

Ashlee Simpson has named her new son Bronx Mowgli.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 22, 2008)

i know a guy who's name is Paul Nuss....

that's right. 
P. Nuss
he's a sweetie though, so ya feel bad xD


----------



## bexy (Nov 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Ashlee Simpson has named her new son Bronx Mowgli.



Oh noooo....


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 22, 2008)

VVET said:


> My wife just retired as a teacher. The worst student names according to her were:
> Male: Penis (pen-is)
> Female: Female (fem-al-e)



I dont get it!!


----------



## george83 (Nov 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Ashlee Simpson has named her new son Bronx Mowgli.



I may be the only one but I quite like Mowgli lol.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 22, 2008)

george83 said:


> I may be the only one but I quite like Mowgli lol.



Yes you are the only one George.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Ashlee Simpson has named her new son Bronx Mowgli.



Uh uh. No. I refuse to believe that. When the Battle of Haggidonia is won he _will_ be renamed.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Nov 23, 2008)

There was a kid in high school named Sir James, that was his legal first name. So his mail was Mr. Sir James I forget his middle/last name...I really like it and so did he. Then in grade school I knew a January and later in college I meet a February. I worked at a voter's poll booth one year and there was this older lady in her 80s name July Ruby and she loved. 

I like names with a little flair, but I like the old names too. Like my great grandma's name Vera which is what I plan on naming my daughter.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 23, 2008)

URTalking2Jenn said:


> There was a kid in high school named Sir James, that was his legal first name. So his mail was Mr. Sir James I forget his middle/last name...I really like it and so did he. Then in grade school I knew a January and later in college I meet a February. I worked at a voter's poll booth one year and there was this older lady in her 80s name July Ruby and she loved.
> 
> I like names with a little flair, but I like the old names too. Like my great grandma's name Vera which is what I plan on naming my daughter.



My mother's name is Veronica.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 23, 2008)

I know a girl named Fina Lee. Her sister's name is Camelotte.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 23, 2008)

my responses....ya see all kinds when you work pediatric intensive care units

Shithead (pronounced Shi thead)
Klitorus yeah, i know...St. Louis, what can you say...
Precious BabyGirl (whose parents beat her to death, the most tragic of all)
Female
Emevoli (I love me, backwards)
The family who named all their kids after exotic cars...
my cousin a boy..named Kai (i heard it means something good, got me) I am sure there are more, but that is all i can think of on the sly...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't care for unusual names or unusual spellings personally. It really just sets people up for having to tell the story, or explain their name. 

I love generic names. I'm thinking Kate for a girl and Chris for a boy.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 23, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't care for unusual names or unusual spellings personally. It really just sets people up for having to tell the story, or explain their name.
> 
> I love generic names. I'm thinking Kate for a girl and Chris for a boy.



I saw Danyellah written for Daniella once.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I saw Danyellah written for Daniella once.



Yeah, I don't like stuff like that. I know a girl named Brittnay. Her parents liked Brittany but wanted to make it more unique so they named her Brittnay.. as in, Britt-Nay [vs. Britt-Nee.]


----------



## Shosh (Apr 6, 2009)

Jamie Oliver has called his new baby daughter Petal Blossom Rainbow.

I actually like it. I think Petal is quite a sweet endearing name.


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 6, 2009)

I once knew a baby named Ty Lenol.

Also met a girl named Queen Bee.

I love these names, actually.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 6, 2009)

An e-mail I recently received from my father:


SCHOOL TEACHERS, I BET YOU THOUGHT YOU HAD HEARD AND SEEN IT ALL!


How would you pronounce this child's name? Le-a

Leah? No!

Lee - A? No!

Lay - a? No!

Lei? Guess again.

It's pronounced "Ledasha." Oh yes, you read it right.

The child attends a school in Livingston Parish, LA. Her mother is irate because everyone is getting her name wrong. When the mother was asked about the pronunciation of the name, she said, 'The dash isn't silent.'


This is ALLEGEDLY taken from a news article


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> That way we're paying homage to his Welsh heritage without embarrassing the kid...



My friend Gabriel is (An American of ) Welsh heritage. He named his son Lucien Kyer (Kyer is Welsh for hawk of Falcon or something...)
He has always been Kyer to us (He's 13 now, I've known him since he was 6), and when Gabe said, while the kid wan hangin with 'the Guys' once said 'Yeah, Kyer's REAL first name is...'
Kyer screamed:'No Dad!' and Gabe grinned and said (In rocker voice) 'Lucien!!!'

Kyer hates Lucien... I said 'Someday, you will have a band (He plays drums), and you already have a badass Metal name...Chicks will love Lucien Kyer, don't worry'.
Another friend asked 'So, do any kids have nicknames for you at school?'
Kyer looked at his dad with a sad face and said 'Kyer the Queer...'
Gabe laughed, embarrassed and said 'I totally didn't think of that...I was really high back when we had you, Sorry, dude...'

He seems better now, but that's a rough name when you are a kid. When I was younger, I wanted to name a (Some day) kid Legolas, Elric, Napoleon...Um, good thing I haven't had any yet, I suppose.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

For Fuck's Sake...


JoyceLynn Aryan Nation Campbell, Honszlynn Hinler Jeannie Campbell and Adolf Hitler Campbell.

http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/today/index.ssf/2008/12/holland_township_family_angry.html


----------



## Shosh (Sep 9, 2009)

Nicole Ritchie has called her newborn son Sparrow James Midnight Madden.:huh:

James is ok.


----------



## Esther (Sep 9, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Nicole Ritchie has called her newborn son Sparrow James Midnight Madden.:huh:
> 
> James is ok.



Oh, that's unfortunate. I actually thought Harlow was kind of nice for her baby girl.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 9, 2009)

I saw a television show on strange baby names once. I can't remember who it was, but someone named their child Kyd. Pronounced Kid. :doh:

Also, a friend of mine had a child in her classroom named Abcde, pronounced like Absidy, and a child named Espn. Like...ESPN, only said like Es-pin. Ugh.


----------



## cc_2k2 (Sep 10, 2009)

Uriel said:


> For Fuck's Sake...
> 
> 
> JoyceLynn Aryan Nation Campbell, Honszlynn Hinler Jeannie Campbell and Adolf Hitler Campbell.
> ...



Those parents are going to scar their kids when they get older. Just wait for the jokes that will come in grammar school...


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Sep 10, 2009)

There's also an archaeologist I just saw on a show...

Ken Tankersley.

...she noted, cantankerously.


----------

